# How bad can bad rubber be?



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm making this post in an attempt to troubleshoot a problem I've been having with a batch of 1632 tubes. I've made a set of singles to shoot .177" BBs, nothing unusual here. For some reason I've been getting lots of flyers and a few RTS shots, maybe fork hits too but I can't always tell because they're just BBs. When this was first occurring with this set I thought I may have cut or tied them unevenly, so I took them off of the frame and basically triple-checked my measurements. Still problems. So I took the bands off once more and I again checked for evenness, and I was extra careful to make sure neither of the tubes were twisted when I tied them back onto the frame. Still problems. This is really stumping me. I've shot this exact setup before using a different batch of 1632 and I had no problems at all. I'm using a poly Lil' Plinker from SS, 1632 singles, tied to a microfiber BB pouch. I've used the frame and pouches before with no issues so I'm convinced it's the rubber. I'm not sure what else to try, I might make several more identical sets to see if the problem persists. Hopefully it's just a fluke, I'd hate to throw out a nearly whole length of 1632, as well as several looped sets I've put together for later use.

Am I missing anything? I'm convinced it's not my release or technique. I shoot BBs a lot and I almost never fork hit or get fliers anymore, and if I do I usually know what is causing the problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great post, I can’t wait to hear what you find out.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dankung 1632 is a "premium " tube and is usually very consistent. If you're getting it from another supplier, I dont know.
Other tube from Dankung (the black stuff) can be VERY inconsistent. One batch will be soft and smooth, the next batch will be so stiff that you're convinced you got sent the next size up by mistake.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

M.J said:


> Dankung 1632 is a "premium " tube and is usually very consistent. If you're getting it from another supplier, I dont know.
> Other tube from Dankung (the black stuff) can be VERY inconsistent. One batch will be soft and smooth, the next batch will be so stiff that you're convinced you got sent the next size up by mistake.





Tag said:


> Great post, I can't wait to hear what you find out.


Thanks for your comments. MJ, I have the amber stuff. I have found it to be consistent and I've never experienced this problem. I'm wondering if a break-in would help but it's a little hard to break in a set when some are coming back at me (got stung on my forearm) or flying off who-knows-where. When in doubt, more data right? I've made a new bandset and was extra extra careful in doing so. I will report back with my findings when I shoot it some.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Theres a mystery. Recently had flyers, RTS, with single tubes and a poorly designed and attached pouch. Painful.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It sounds more like a pouch problem to me.
Is your pouch either brand new or completely sacked out?


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking on it, to rectify I also put gypsy tabs on and used a small loop at the tabs, cuffed and constrictor knotted and now have a very sweet lightweight setup. Had problems with the tubes twisting and inverting when they were tied at the tabs. The small loop seems to have lessened that tendency.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

M.J said:


> It sounds more like a pouch problem to me.
> Is your pouch either brand new or completely sacked out?


It's in decent shape, the little BB microfibers are tough to wear out. Mine's not brand new but it has softened up a bit. I haven't had a problem with these pouches when they're new either, and they come fairly stiff (though they break in quickly). Time to don the ol' safety glasses until I figure out what's up. :excl:


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I, too, want to follow and see what the what is going on. Yesterday I went crazy and tried a bunch of new stuff... 
And I was launching outliers and fliers all willy nilly and wonky.

Today I started out a little cleaner but not my usual. Switched to heavier ammo foe 50 shots.
Then when I dropped back to 1/4" steel I was golden... apparently my new bands needed to warm up and maybe so did I...? 
Great post.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

So guys, I may have just been a dufus.

I made a new set with the same rubber, this time extra careful to get measurements and alignment correct... No problems. I suspect it wasn't a band length issue but rather an alignment thing... When I disassembled the old set I noticed the two pieces of tubing were curving in different ways and I suspect that was throwing my shot. That combined with the fact that the tubing is new and stiff may have resulted in my problems. The new set hangs much more nicely and shoots like a dream. Accurate and no sign of wear after, well, a lot of shooting. No fork hits or flyers, it was as if nothing ever happened.

In hindsight this post seems kind of silly, but I guess it serves as a lesson; no matter how good you are (or you think you are) at making bandsets, don't do so in haste or you might end up with a small welt on our forearm, and a similar injury to your ego. Thanks for the tips anyway guys... I'll update if there's any more news. Glad I won't have to trash my rubber after all, just my self-esteem...


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I've had bad sections in a 10m batch of 1632 and once had to toss the whole batch. It's produced by the mile and we're relying on third world Malaysian QC.*

*Daniel, you're too smart to not always wear safety glasses. Google a medical illustration of the human eye ... really think nothing bad will happen to you, that you're immune from freak accidents? It would be life changing if it did. Don't sell yourself lame excuses - it's not worth the risk ... take it from an old guy who's lived the heII out of this life.*


----------

